# xiphophorus montezumae



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

does anyone around here sell monties:?: i cant seem to find any


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Where are you located ?
I know of some sources around Boston, MA


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think Ken has some in Atlanta


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

can i reach any of these by internet :?:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol you still haven't said where you are. The are a few on Aquabid.com.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

austin, texas


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

the ones on aquabid are just males


----------

